
Some things to do (and not do) if you aren't invited to interview with YC - jkush
Having been here long enough to witness one funding cycle I'd like to offer some preemptive advice to those of you who aren't invited to interview in a few weeks. <p>For the record, I did apply last round and was not invited. I did not apply for this funding cycle.<p>1). <i>Don't take it personally.</i> <p>YC was kind enough to send a very nice email explaining that their decision wasn't personal. The email explained how their process is fraught with error. They were even nice enough to say there was a good chance they passed over promising groups of hackers. It's not personal and sometimes an application doesn't do justice to your abilities. <p>2). <i>YC is not for everyone</i> <p>Sure, YC would make the whole startup process a lot easier and a lot more exciting, but you can still be very successful without YC. There are lots of successful companies out there that probably haven't even heard of YC.  The honest truth is: being successful is completely in your control. <p>3). <i>Don't write scathing blog posts</i> <p>After the decisions were made, a few people wrote scathing blog posts, designed to rip YC a new one. It doesn't work, it won't make you feel better and it just makes you look like an emotional train wreck. Don't air your dirty laundry. If you feel wronged or emotionally charged, refer to #1, then #2, then #4.<p>4). <i>Shorten the cycle</i> <p>Eventually, the rejection will wear off and you'll get back to work. Some people might obsess for a few days, others a few weeks. Eventually though, you will get back to work on your ideas. If that's true, then why not shorten the cycle? Give yourself an hour to feel like crap (if that helps) then get back to work.
 <p>
I know many of you will see this advice as obvious, but when the email notifications go out it won't be. That's why I'm posting it now.<p>

======
pg
Another thing I'd ask people not to do is write to us asking for the details
of why they weren't invited. We explain in the YC FAQ that we won't, but every
cycle people deluge us with emails anyway.

It's not because we're being secretive that we don't answer these emails. The
reason is that there generally are no details to give. Usually when we don't
invite a group for interviews, it's not because there was some glaring flaw in
the application, but simply because nothing in it jumped out at us.

~~~
adrianwaj
This 'rejection without a stated reason' is common practice - and poor
practice wherever it may be found, ie recruitment, vc, men/women
relationships, record companies and many places else.

The ease by which even minimal feedback can be given which can lead to great
benefit to the recipient is obvious, and therefore should be embraced. There
may be risks that the recipient makes some kind of rebuttal and wastes time,
the reasoning itself behind the rejection causes bad publicity or the feedback
process takes time however the benefits to the [in this case YC] ecosystem I
think outweigh the disadvantages.

~~~
pg
_poor practice wherever it may be found_

Sure you want to commit to that blanket statement? Do you expect every woman
in every room you walk into to stop and think about why you didn't draw her
attention, and then come and tell you?

~~~
nailer
I can't speak for adrianwaj, but here's my approach:

In general, I'm not seeking sexual interest from every woman in the room. In
fact, there's quite a few I'm specifically seeking to avoid.

For those I am interested in, I make every effort to look good and be an
engaging, interesting person. I'm fit, I dress well, I'm good looking and can
engage strangers in conversation easily, and usually make them laugh.

If a woman I'm interested in still isn't interested in me after I've engaged
her (and provided I'm still interested in her after the conversing with her) I
ask myself why. If I don't know the answer, I think it's quite reasonable to
politely ask her.

Conversely, though, I'm prepared to accept her reasons why. For example, she
might believe that I'm rough, but even if I know this not to be the case, I
know there's a reason for this perception.

Or she might prefer something I'm not willing to be - eg, really big guys -
I'm tall and thin and can't be bothered spending more than a few days at the
gym. Fair enough, it would have never worked out.

But sometimes I find out something that's really valuable, and I can take that
and work on it. I have to be in a frame of mind that makes her comfortable to
be honest and direct.

Unfortunately, there's probably a lot of guys who don't realize there's a
reason behind her perception, or who would argue about why they're they the
right guy. These guys make it hard for girls to be honest for those of us who
are interested in the basis for a perception, rather using it as a pretext to
continuing to attempt to be accepted.

These also have no idea how many other great looking, witty girls there are,
and put too much value on one opinion.

Everything above is applicable to YCombinator.

------
garbowza
Just like many of us have succeeded regardless of which college we went to (or
were rejected by), we can also succeed regardless of whether we're accepted by
YC. Sure YC will help tremendously in some cases, but ultimately there is no
single path to success. Reacting positively to whatever is thrown at you,
under any circumstances will inevitably lead to success.

------
fleddermaus
Whether you believe you can or whether you believe you can't, you are right.
--attributed to Henry Ford.

Entrepreneurs make it because they choose to, not because someone gives them
the opportunity. The opportunity is always there, the question is whether or
not you choose to make it happen. I've been reading "founders at work" and it
surprises me that their opportunities were where they least expected it.

So, cheer up and keep dreaming!

------
rkabir
Before you hear back, you could do what we did - assume you got rejected.

What would you do today if you knew you were rejected already?

Hint: for bonus points, assume that YC is out to get you, and gives your
brilliant idea[s] to some other shmucks.

Strap down and build. Don't get bogged down in details.

------
andreyf
As great as YC and Paul Graham's writings are, and as much as they are helping
create a extraordinary startup community, there will always be many ways to
success in a tech startup. Take 37signals, for example - they suggest that you
get no outside funding, and make your startup on the side (while working or
going to school). They also suggest that location and distance is completely
irrelevant in the internet age. If I remember correctly, worked on their
initial products from across the world.

Now, statistically speaking, YC companies probably has a higher success rate
than the 37signals model, but your life is not a statistic. Focus on making
something people want.

------
antirez
> but you can still be very successful without YC

Sure, but let's face it, to be "under YC" makes you much more able to hit
success, all the other things being the same.

This is not exactly fair, but it's how things work.

~~~
Zak
The kind of people YC attempts to identify are the kind of people who will
make it work with or without YC. If they're wrong about you, they'll regret
it.

~~~
rms
here's hoping

------
DanielBMarkham
Here's a bit of advice: be a startup junkie and not just a YC applicant.

Startup junkies sill always follow startups: participating, sharing ideas,
forming teams and making things happen. Being a startup junkie isn't something
that is limited to any one funding cycle or organization. If you're a real
junkie, YC is just a place to hang out while you're working on your own plans,
which may have nothing to do with YC in the end. YC is just a tool which may
or may not be available to you. If nothing else, you can monitor the board and
listen while all kinds of cool stuff happens -- there's gold in being part of
those conversations.

Or as the old saying goes, "I've been kicked out of better places than this
one"

~~~
jkush
...and that too!

------
alaskamiller
Well here's to my fourth attempt.

~~~
edw519
997 more and you'd be as persistent as Walt Disney.

I bet you have an interesting story, alaskamiller. I imagine others here would
like to hear it. Regardless of outcome this time, you should tell it here.

I admire your tenacity. Good luck.

------
twelve88
This is great advice. Going through the application is itself a great exercise
in developing our products and pitches. There are so many paths to success, we
just have to keep taking them as they come, whether they be in the form of
organizations like Y-Combinator or serendipity... it's almost romantic, don't
ya think?

------
zandorg
When I was rejected in November 2006, I sent a sarcastic (but not rude) email
complaining about not being given a reason. However, I doubt anyone was
offended. Anyway, I won't be doing that again.

~~~
andreyf
I felt a little disappointed also, but Paul's point above makes sense:

 _The reason is that there generally are no details to give. Usually when we
don't invite a group for interviews, it's not because there was some glaring
flaw in the application, but simply because nothing in it jumped out at us._

~~~
adrianwaj
I would expect that in a more perfect world PG (or an equivalent) would also
say "We also like to give feedback and point out the things that would have
made us more interested had it been included."

~~~
sbraford
The common refrain from VCs, book publishers -- anyone who gets large volumes
of submissions and can only select a tiny minority is:

* even attempting to respond (however briefly) to the deluge of requests would overwhelm us to the point that we could no longer focus on running the core business

~~~
adrianwaj
But, if all publishers gave feedback then the 'poor' authors would each save
themselves from submitting to multiple publishers, and the 'poor' publishers
deluged with submissions would instead have more refined manuscripts to
evaluate and in lesser numbers. Thus, a little feedback can go a long way.
This is because ideally manuscripts would improve only after a few submissions
due to the feedback given and then they would either be accepted for
publishing, referred to a more appropriate publisher, or shelved due to
uninterested publishers.

~~~
anamax
Except for the fact that a large number of said 'poor' authors won't react
that way. They'll argue, fight, and so on.

